# Anyone using swappa?



## savagehax (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm going through the process of being verified to sell but having trouble with them getting back to me.. Any one know how long it takes? I'm trying to sell a nexus 4 and a note 2 on there. Is it a pretty easy transaction process on there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

savagehax said:


> I'm going through the process of being verified to sell but having trouble with them getting back to me.. Any one know how long it takes? I'm trying to sell a nexus 4 and a note 2 on there. Is it a pretty easy transaction process on there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Great service but this has nothing to do with nexus. Post in general.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Lets call the police..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidXuser (Oct 10, 2011)

Careful that he doesn't ask you to pay with Western Union.


----------

